

Show HN: TimesFree – p2p task sharing platform - timesfree
http://beta.timesfree.co

======
timesfree
This is a project I'm working on in a class with @digitalarun. Beta currently
available through TestFlight!

TimesFree is the new way to get more from your time and save money, by sharing
tasks between a circle of friends and neighbors you trust.

Get help with everyday needs like babysitting, dog walking and errands for
free or share time and skills by exchanging training and creative services.
TimesFree keeps track of how much time each member has given and received, so
everyone pulls their weight.

There's no need for anyone to take on all the boring administration and co-
ordination duties of a co-op or timebank with TimesFree - so you'll have even
more time to share!

TimesFree lets you:

    
    
       •  Create an account with Facebook, Twitter or your email address
    
       •  Find exchanges - groups of people sharing time and tasks - near you
    
       •  Start your own exchange in moments, share it socially and invite your friends 
    
       •  Control who can join your exchange, and whether it's displayed in search results. You can keep your group totally private if you like!
    
       •  To get help from people in an exchange, create a request with the date, time and how long you need someone for. It takes seconds, and you'll see if your request matches anyone's schedule before you post!
    
       •  Choose to get notifications when someone posts a task that matches your schedule
    
       •  Get notifications when someone accepts your requests, and when they start or finish working on them
    
       •  Chat with other members within the app so you can ask any questions about a request before you accept it, and co-ordinate with the people who want to share with you to get things done.
    
       •  Instant access to help and customer service from anywhere in the app - just swipe down with two fingers to read all about how to use the page you're on, or send a chat message to the app team. We'll get back to you as soon as we can!

~~~
timesfree
Screenshots: [https://imgur.com/a/WH4dd#1](https://imgur.com/a/WH4dd#1)

